# :) newbie



## plasticLVR (Jul 17, 2009)

hello!  I just joined a few days ago and I'm loving you guys! <3


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to specktra!There are so many great people here, you'll love it


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## anje1013 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Camnagem (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Willa (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 20, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *plasticLVR* 

 
_hello! I just joined a few days ago and I'm loving you guys! <3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome!


----------



## plasticLVR (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a question....I posted a thread twice...how do i delete one?  thx


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy!  Just rem if you are trying to save money, don't come on here LOL!  For some reason whenever, I log on specktra I end up broke... lol wonder why?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra. See you around the forum!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Aug 4, 2009)




----------

